# Which colours are Good? and which are Bad?



## Celebthôl (Jun 12, 2003)

This is from our views and a fantasy view....

From the best i can fathom:

Good:

White,
Blue,
Gold,
Silver,
maybe Grey

Bad:

Black,
Red,
Silver aswell,
Purple?

Any incites here?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2003)

Good:
Silver
Sky Blue
Grey

Bad:
Brown
Black
Red
Purple
Olive Green
Yellow
Gold

This is all just for good Fantasy colors right?


----------



## Niniel (Jun 13, 2003)

How can colours be good or bad????


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

Im talking in the way they relate to either good or bad


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *
> Bad:
> Brown
> ...



I always saw green as a 'good' colour and brown as a 'nuetral' colour


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

I never really thought of green as good or bad really

What about:

Yellow and

orange?


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 13, 2003)

I've never given that any thought, I suppose yellow represents a kind of light, kids always colour the sun yellow on their drawings so I guess you could say thats good.

Orange is like the colour of fire a kind of orangey - red so that could be closer to bad? 

Though I don't see those colours representing good or bad.

The standard colours would be Black is bad and White is good, I wonder what that says about me? I own hardly any white clothes and a lot of black or dark coloured clothes, hmm.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 13, 2003)

And the colours that most describe me are black, red and gold as well...hmmmm...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

AHHHH!!! EVIL!!! RUN!!!!


----------



## spirit (Jun 13, 2003)

BLACK and RED are my faveourite colours! (there is a good reason for that!) I also like blue and silver!
hehe


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think any colours are evil. Black isn't 'evil', it's a contrast of white! And with thatr reasoning, the evening is the most hazardous and 'evil' time of the day; I think it's the most beautiful time..
I tihnk we should talk in terms of 'Cool' and 'Warm' colours.

Cool
White
Blue
Green
Silver [not a colour as such; grey]
Generally all light colours

Warm
Red
Orange
Black
Brown
Purple
Yellow [although this can be Cool as well, IMO]
&c. All 'darker' colours.


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *I don't think any colours are evil. Black isn't 'evil'
> *



Black is generally used as the portrayal of evil though, in films they dress the baddies in all black so it has become known as an 'evil' colour.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

but thinking about it, white and green are aswell...

The "White" Witch from Narnia,
The "Green" Lady from Narnia aswell...


----------



## Niniel (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, like that. I don't think any colours are evil; it's just matter of who's using them and for what purpose. There are colours that I like better than others, but I don't see colours I don't like as necessarily evil.
Colours that I like:
Green
Blue
Yellow
Red
Purple

Colours that I don't like:
White
Black
Brown
Orange


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 13, 2003)

I see all colors both good and bad...it depends what it is that has the color.

And I am a large GREEN, silver and black fan.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 13, 2003)

I know a million names for colors( 98 crayola crayon box lol)

good:
Red
fuchia
purple
lilac
lavender
terquoise(sp)
green
gold 
silver
yellow
orange
light blue
black
white

bad:
normal blue
anything neon( yuch!)
brown
olive green
pink
mold yellow

i could go on forever, but i will spare you the trouble.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

OOhhh... I thought he just meant what our favorite colors for that stuff would be... That's what he asked wasn't it? I didn't know he meant which colors we think are used as good and bad guy colors... my bad


----------



## spirit (Jun 16, 2003)

i am such a big fan of gerrn amd the TT#F backgroung is kind of annoyin!


----------



## BranMuffin (Jun 17, 2003)

*Color blind!*

What are you all talking about there is no such thing as colors. "What's...colors, master?"

Black is usually bad guys
White is usually good guys
Purple used to represent royalty.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

Colors will always represent different things to different people. .. I have two colors of blue I associate with a guy I really like due to a coat and a plaid shirt he used to wear all the time . ..
Blue is my favorite color, so it is good.

When I write I tend to put my bad guys in dark reds, blood reds. 

Colors can also effect moods, of course.


----------



## ely (Jun 21, 2003)

*Good colours:* 
blue
green
purple
white
pink


*Bad colours:*
red
black 
orange
lilac (dark)


red & black together seem to be very evil. I really like that combination


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 21, 2003)

New, revised list:

Good:
Sky Blue
Gold
Silver
White
Green (The Gold course kind of green, not TTF Backround green)
Purple

Bad:
Brown
Black
Red
TTF Backround green 
Orange
Indigo


----------



## spirit (Sep 24, 2004)

Old thread...old quoted post:



spirit said:


> BLACK and RED are my faveourite colours! (there is a good reason for that!) I also like blue and silver!
> hehe




And it still applies.

It's soo funny to read some of your own posts that they wrote after a long time!


----------



## fernanda (Oct 14, 2004)

Hummmm..... colours.... ok....

Good colours:
a) Red
b) White
c) Yellow
d) Green
e) Blue

Bad colour 
a) Grey (maybe)

I think that the colour has to do with our feelings for a moment.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, when I write, I tend to put characters in any colors, but I think that the keey is to have constrast. Like with a black and white ensemble, the white seems to make it almost not depressing and dark, as opposed to the black overpowering the white.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 22, 2004)

Treyar said:


> Well, when I write, I tend to put characters in any colors, but I think that the keey is to have constrast. Like with a black and white ensemble, the white seems to make it almost not depressing and dark, as opposed to the black overpowering the white.


Colors are neutral in their morality, but they do affect us emotionally and psychologically. Interestingly enough, though black is the color of mourning in most of the world, among the Spanish, black is a work-a-day color especially for woman and _white_ is the color of mourning. Red engenders high emotions - including anger - while blue is calming... and so forth. 

Tolkien uses black to clothe his Mordor villains like the Nazgul, but he also uses white (or at least something that _appears_ as white) to clothe Saruman. Sauron's badge is the "red" eye while Saruman's is the "white" hand. In Moby D-i-c-k, Melville clothes his supernatural "villain" - in the form of a sperm whale - in the color white, the color of purity and something that is diametric to the creature's nature. Indeed, Melville particularly discusses the whale's color by noting that when an evil thing garbs itself in the robes of "purity" (that is, white), it is even more frightening and malignant than it would otherwise be.

Gandalf is silver. He begins in grey and ends in white; his horse is silver rather than white.

Aragorn is - at least early in the story - clothed in "rusty browns and greens"; later he too is clothed in Elvish grey and is crowned and cloaked in white by the end of the story.

Saruman's white becomes iridescent and later is merely dirty and ragged so that the color is no longer clear.

Sauron is more red than black. Yet, his eye is red and yellow but its pupil - the "window into his soul" - is not so much black as a color, but black representing a void. Sauron is becoming less and less as a being even as his power becomes greater and greater. 

Galadriel is dressed more in light than in color. She is starlight (there is no moon in Lorien since the moon marks the passage of time) and glimmer. Indeed, she is so much a character clothed in light that she is able to make of gift of it to Frodo in a crystal phial.

The hobbits are also - like the early Strider - clothed in earthtones as befits their prosaic but noble natures. Their hair is brown, their skin ruddy and their eyes (usually) brown.

Given Tolkien's felicity with language, his usage of colors throughout the narrative is a premeditated effort to influence his readers. I would guess that, doubtless, is why you find yourself defining the characters at least in part, by virtue of color.


----------



## Princess Joy (Oct 24, 2004)

aI like all the colors of the rainbow; including gold, silver, and white.


----------



## Princess Joy (Oct 24, 2004)

Colors can nean so many things. There are Magical meanings, Holistic Mianings, basic meanings, and Color Therapy. Be grateatful you can see them. I wish I stllstill could.


----------

